# Rental Properties



## cully45 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi could anyone help please? I am relocating to Vancouver from England in September this year and I need to find a 3 bedroom property to use as a temporary base for only 1 - 2 months possibly longer if suitable. I have looked at Burnaby and Port Moody, but would welcome any other suggestions!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cully45 said:


> Hi could anyone help please? I am relocating to Vancouver from England in September this year and I need to find a 3 bedroom property to use as a temporary base for only 1 - 2 months possibly longer if suitable. I have looked at Burnaby and Port Moody, but would welcome any other suggestions!


Short-term rentals are difficult to come by. Go to Craiglist and look for sub-lets.


----------

